# What Use Group Would an Ice Cream Shop Be?



## fj80 (Jul 20, 2017)

2012 IBC - What use group would an ice cream shop be? Assembly? Mercantile?


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2017)

""" Y """ ---   Yum


More than likely a B, if small,,,  A if bigger


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 20, 2017)

303.1 Assembly Group A.
Assembly Group A occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for the gathering of persons for purposes such as civic,social or religious functions; recreation, food or drink consumption or awaiting transportation.

303.1.1 Small buildings and tenant spaces.
A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 20, 2017)

Chocolate or Vanilla? Its retail


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 20, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> food or drink consumption


Consumption on premises makes it a "B"
Strictly take out will make it an "M"


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 27, 2017)

The space would be classified as mercantile as it is used for the sales of goods.  The occupant load factor that would apply is 60 gross sq. ft./person (assuming 2015 IBC).

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int...hapter/3/use-and-occupancy-classification#309

*309.1 Mercantile Group M*

Mercantile Group M occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure or a portion thereof for the display and sale of merchandise, and involves stocks of goods, wares or merchandise incidental to such purposes and accessible to the public. Mercantile occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following: 

Department stores 

Drug stores Markets 

Motor fuel-dispensing facilities 

Retail or wholesale stores 

Sales rooms


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 27, 2017)

PJC89 said:


> The space would be classified as mercantile as it is used for the sales of goods.  The occupant load factor that would apply is 60 gross sq. ft./person (assuming 2015 IBC).
> 
> https://up.codes/viewer/general/int...hapter/3/use-and-occupancy-classification#309
> 
> ...



Just to clarify - this assumes that it is a shop only.  If the space is half shop and half waiting area to be served then it may be a combination mixed use of mercantile and assembly.  If the waiting areas are occupied by more than 50 persons the space would become an assembly occupancy.  Use 5 net sq. ft./person for standing room area and 15 net sq. ft./person for table and chair seating to determine if the occupant load exceeds 50 persons.  That is a fair amount of people within an ice cream shop so probably not likely. Lastly, if the space is occupied by more than 50 persons waiting to be served that particular space would be classified as an A-2 assembly occupancy:

*303.3 Assembly Group A-2*

Group A-2 occupancy includes assembly uses intended for food and/or drink consumption including, but not limited to: 

Banquet halls 

Casinos (gaming areas) 

Nightclubs 

Restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities (including associated commercial kitchens) 

Taverns and bars


----------



## mark handler (Jul 28, 2017)

B


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


>





Is that a B or an EE???


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 28, 2017)

Could be a "B" but a case is made for large numbers of line waiters. This often happens on "hot" nights at ice cream parlors.


----------

